# EGD with BRAVO placement



## rmilly (Mar 29, 2012)

I need some help coding an EGD with Bravo placement. Our DR's place the lead for the bravo during and EGD. Can these be billed together. Althought we do not own the Bravo equipt. our Dr's do the interpertation. any advise is appreciated. I am getting some negative feedback from our Medicare payers.


----------



## koatsj (Mar 30, 2012)

When my doctors do this, I initially bill out 43235 if they only placed the probe. When the readings comes to us and our doctor interprets the findings and dictates a report, I bill out 91035-26.


----------

